# Price guidance



## Pome (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi there
i am starting to expand in to larger houses and yet to make the leap to machine tools
i have a chance to bid on a 4500 boardfoot house, some ceiling at 12 feet, is there a good formula to figure out pricing here in ontario Canada
THanks


----------

